# Vivarium Water Feature Video



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

Just completed this waterfall/pond in my viv that is still under much construction. what do you think?

Here is the link

http://youtube.com/watch?v=RtTLKz7EmQw


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

very cool man i like it alot, have a related thread showing the build by chance?


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

That really looks great, can't wait to see the finished product. Seems a little loud in the video though?


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

tkromer said:


> That really looks great, can't wait to see the finished product. Seems a little loud in the video though?


Yea it does sound loud in the video but its not really at all i think it was the crappy camera


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

calvinyhob said:


> very cool man i like it alot, have a related thread showing the build by chance?



The Viv itself is huge with stand it is at least 6ft tall by about 4ft wide Ive been working on it on and off for like 4 years I plan on posting a lot of construction info on the whole thing as I continue. Thank you for the comments.


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

Look forward to seeing more of it that is one HUGE setup !!


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

Just wanted to provide some quick info on the construction and materials. I began the overall design of the waterfall and pools with sheets of 1' polystyrene and added in boiled river rocks. The sandy areas are made of fiberglass that I shaped to fit into the ploystyrene. The sand is permanent and was applied with a coat of resin and left to dry. All of the gaps and cracks were filled with great stuff and coated in coco fiber. The waterfall is powered by an ehiem filter with an adjustable valve under the flase bottom. The lower wide waterfall drops about 5' and the upper narrow waterfall drops about 10-12'. The whole structure from top to bottom is around 13-16' tall and the large lower pool is roughly 20-25' long and will eventially flow into a much larger water area cut out of the false bottom. And as I said before it still has a lot of "dressing up" left to due and I will be posting more videos and construction pics if people are interested.


----------



## Haleman50 (May 22, 2008)

looks really great nice job! the dimesions on your tank are pretty big id like to see some pics of it? and i would like to see const. pics if you have them. keep up the posts.


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks I will try and post some pics of the tank later today just got home from work.


----------



## VonKlaus (May 23, 2008)

Looking Good....you should make a nice cascade fall from the pool to the major water feature that it will all fall into.


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

Here is a early pic of my custom viv Depth = 20', height w/ stand 6ft or so, W = 48'









Viv with false bottom and polystyrene waterfall template.


----------



## Haleman50 (May 22, 2008)

nice pics - that vivarium is big man do you have any recent pics? i would like to do one sorta like that could you provide some more info on parts/cost etc.? what are you going to put into it for animals?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Wow! Nice. And you make it look so easy to make.

How did you figure out how deep the pool had to be so the water didn't spill out or look like it wasnt there. Or did you simply play with the amount of water being pumped?


----------



## rutledgek (May 5, 2008)

Roots said:


> Just wanted to provide some quick info on the construction and materials. I began the overall design of the waterfall and pools with sheets of 1' polystyrene and added in boiled river rocks. The sandy areas are made of fiberglass that I shaped to fit into the ploystyrene. The sand is permanent and was applied with a coat of resin and left to dry. All of the gaps and cracks were filled with great stuff and coated in coco fiber. The waterfall is powered by an ehiem filter with an adjustable valve under the flase bottom. The lower wide waterfall drops about 5' and the upper narrow waterfall drops about 10-12'. The whole structure from top to bottom is around 13-16' tall and the large lower pool is roughly 20-25' long and will eventially flow into a much larger water area cut out of the false bottom. And as I said before it still has a lot of "dressing up" left to due and I will be posting more videos and construction pics if people are interested.


Not that I want to correct you, but I wanted to make sure you knew that ' was feet and " is inches. I don't think your viv is over 25' long, but it could be.


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

Khamul said:


> Wow! Nice. And you make it look so easy to make.
> 
> How did you figure out how deep the pool had to be so the water didn't spill out or look like it wasnt there. Or did you simply play with the amount of water being pumped?



I still have to adjust the exit area of the pond it is going to go from the pond to a c-shaped stream and slowly spill out into a large pool of water in various areas along the way. I will adjust the depth of the pond (about 2" deep) with rocks and sand at that point. In the video you can see that I used a piece of foam to slow it down.


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

rutledgek said:


> Roots said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to provide some quick info on the construction and materials. I began the overall design of the waterfall and pools with sheets of 1' polystyrene and added in boiled river rocks. The sandy areas are made of fiberglass that I shaped to fit into the ploystyrene. The sand is permanent and was applied with a coat of resin and left to dry. All of the gaps and cracks were filled with great stuff and coated in coco fiber. The waterfall is powered by an ehiem filter with an adjustable valve under the flase bottom. The lower wide waterfall drops about 5' and the upper narrow waterfall drops about 10-12'. The whole structure from top to bottom is around 13-16' tall and the large lower pool is roughly 20-25' long and will eventially flow into a much larger water area cut out of the false bottom. And as I said before it still has a lot of "dressing up" left to due and I will be posting more videos and construction pics if people are interested.
> ...


 Yea it's ok man I am aware of the increments - I was just being lazy and didnt feel like pressing the shift key - but I probably should have provided the correct info - you never know.


----------



## VonKlaus (May 23, 2008)

That is the mother of all Vivariums...aside from the ones i have seen at Museums, this is probably the nicest and most well designed vivarium i have come in contact with. once this behemoth is finished it will be quite the site to see! Wait until the misting system and lights are in.


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

VonKlaus said:


> That is the mother of all Vivariums...aside from the ones i have seen at Museums, this is probably the nicest and most well designed vivarium i have come in contact with. once this behemoth is finished it will be quite the site to see! Wait until the misting system and lights are in.


Haha thanks man appritiate the compliments.


----------



## The Kaptain (May 24, 2008)

I like what i see so far! The rocks you have choose have a nice dark colour to them! You have done well so far, but I must ask do you have help? or are you truly that talented!


----------



## The Kaptain (May 24, 2008)

Is that a Jimmy Cliff Album Cover, on the wall above?


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

The Kaptain said:


> I like what i see so far! The rocks you have choose have a nice dark colour to them! You have done well so far, but I must ask do you have help? or are you truly that talented!


I built the entire thing myself except for the stand which my uncle (carpenter) helped me with what part in particular are you in question of ? - if you dont believe the pics you see now wait until you see the hood Im working on  - and yes it is a record jacket of the harder they come - next to viv's reggae is prob my biggest obsession. As I said I have invested considerable time/money/effort in this project.


----------



## The Kaptain (May 24, 2008)

You are big into reggie, great to hear!


----------



## The Kaptain (May 24, 2008)

Are you going to put anything new up on youtube anytime soon?


----------



## The Kaptain (May 24, 2008)

I see you are in Mystic, CT does that mean you are near the Aquarium? I do work for them from time to time.


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

The Kaptain said:


> I see you are in Mystic, CT does that mean you are near the Aquarium? I do work for them from time to time.



I am in the process of completing the entire water feature I will most likely post a new video if people are interested. What Kind of work do you do for the aquarium?


----------



## The Kaptain (May 24, 2008)

I'm a consultant, I help in how they set-up, and run there exhibits! I arrived from Logan this afternoon, so i am in your neighborhood! Maybe I could stop by and see your viv and maybe give you some tips! Well, i must go its dinner time here, (damn time difference!) we are going to some restaurant called Gold Fish or Go Fish or something?


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

The Kaptain said:


> I'm a consultant, I help in how they set-up, and run there exhibits! I arrived from Logan this afternoon, so i am in your neighborhood! Maybe I could stop by and see your viv and maybe give you some tips! Well, i must go its dinner time here, (damn time difference!) we are going to some restaurant called Gold Fish or Go Fish or something?


Think im good man thanks though.


----------



## The Kaptain (May 24, 2008)

Ok, i guess we can meet tomorrow, how about 4pm?


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

The Kaptain said:


> Ok, i guess we can meet tomorrow, how about 4pm?


Damn I should have figured it out with the name but the uk stuff threw me off donnie


----------



## The Kaptain (May 24, 2008)

Roots said:


> The Kaptain said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, i guess we can meet tomorrow, how about 4pm?
> ...


Donnie????????????????


----------



## Haleman50 (May 22, 2008)

Any updated pics or video? id like to see what the rest of your water feature looks like.


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

Here are some recent photos of the viv and the water feature, I added a few plants that I have under an old aquarium light - I have some serious lighting coming soon as soon as the hood is finshed. I plan on completing the larger water area very soon and will post a new vid. - what do you guys think of it so far?


----------



## Haleman50 (May 22, 2008)

wow what a difference a little time makes - looks awesome. man that viv looks tall what are you going to put on that back wall? - i also like those planters you made keep up the good work - look forward to the new vid.


----------



## The Kaptain (May 24, 2008)

Its looking sharp!


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. I wont be posting any new stuff in this thread - I am going to create a new construction thread for the viv. I will continue to answer questions about the viv and water feature in this thread if people have them. - Carl.


----------



## Haleman50 (May 22, 2008)

look forward to the thread and seeing how you made that viv !


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

Haleman50 said:


> look forward to the thread and seeing how you made that viv !


Im working on a few things in the viv - Ive been waiting for some plants from glass house works, seems to be taking a long time- anyone else have the same issue? . Will post lots of pic's etc. in the next week or so - thanks for the interest.


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

last time O ordered from them it took 5 months.


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

roberthvalera said:


> last time O ordered from them it took 5 months.



Are you kidding why so long? I mean I could understand if it was the winter or something and to cold to ship but 5 months damn.


----------



## The Kaptain (May 24, 2008)

5 months is crazy! There must be some old man felling those orders! :?


----------



## mkeBob (May 22, 2008)

Viv looks great. How are you going to access the pump/filter after completion? Would it have been easier to put in a bulkhead and keep the pump/filter in the cabinet beneath the viv? Will you be keeping any fish in the pond?


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

mkeBob said:


> Viv looks great. How are you going to access the pump/filter after completion? Would it have been easier to put in a bulkhead and keep the pump/filter in the cabinet beneath the viv? Will you be keeping any fish in the pond?



It sure would have, on my next project I plan to do just that.I plan on putting killie fish in the pond. I have made a trap door in the false bottom- I will post pic's in a new const. thread.


----------



## Haleman50 (May 22, 2008)

Roots said:


> mkeBob said:
> 
> 
> > Viv looks great. How are you going to access the pump/filter after completion? Would it have been easier to put in a bulkhead and keep the pump/filter in the cabinet beneath the viv? Will you be keeping any fish in the pond?
> ...


killie fish look awsome.


----------



## The Kaptain (May 24, 2008)

more pictures please!


----------



## The Kaptain (May 24, 2008)

we need more pictures!


----------



## The Kaptain (May 24, 2008)

Have you ordered your frog's yet??


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

I did a search but nothing came up. Have you started your build thread? I am just starting to collect the stuff I need to start my very first build and threads like this help me SOOOO much with ideas and tried and true techniques. I would love to see more of your build.


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

Yea sorry I have been busy with a few things as soon as I get my camera back from my girlfriend I will post more of the const. But for now now here are a few new pics and few of the killiefish in my ponds - one of the kilie's likes to jump up the waterfalls to the upper ponds. - It is pretty cool. I have had to put sheets of plastic over the front so he does not jump out. I really need to finish the front. What do you guys think so far?.


----------



## Haleman50 (May 22, 2008)

whoa your vivarium looks awsome! how many fish do you have in there? what kindof killiefish are they? could you give some info on the plants you have - sorry bout all the ?'s but im trying to build one myself and like peoples info


----------



## Haleman50 (May 22, 2008)

are you going to continue you this threas at all or move it to the new one - or start a new one - :lol: i know i have a lot of ?'s i would like to replicate parts of you design on a smaller scale


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words haleman - I just got my camera back tonight and I will be starting the build info in a new thread I think and I don't mind the questions hopefully I will be able to answer most of them in my new thread.


----------



## The Kaptain (May 24, 2008)

You need more fish! Get that front cover done soon or your fish will be moving out on there own.


----------



## The Kaptain (May 24, 2008)

Your Viv post needs more pictures!


----------



## The Kaptain (May 24, 2008)

What kind of fern is on the upperleft??


----------



## The Kaptain (May 24, 2008)

How are the Killie fish doing?


----------



## The Kaptain (May 24, 2008)

Hows the viv? :?:


----------



## The Kaptain (May 24, 2008)

Are you making a new thread and not continuing this one?


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

i LOVE this vivarium! Maybe one day i will create something the same and as big.


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

As someone who, up till now, only ever built really simple vivs :roll: I have to say that that viv looks amazing so far!!

Keep us posted!!


----------



## The Kaptain (May 24, 2008)

it"s a butte! When it is done it will look really huge, but we need more "NEW" info roots??


----------



## The Kaptain (May 24, 2008)

Need more news updates, Roots!


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

Been a long time I have new pic's updtaes etc. Soon.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks great!!


----------



## Haleman50 (May 22, 2008)

What ever happened to this Viv?


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

amazing tank, speechless


----------

